# Resistencia en un optoacoplador



## fofoadrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Estoy haciendo un circuito de potencia, el cual tiene un circuitos de totempole (disculpen si lo escribi mal), pero se activa con un optoacoplador, al principio se le inyectara una onda. Pero mi duda es la siguiente, ¿con base a que se define la resistencia en la patita del anodo?, eh estado viendo la hoja de datos y no eh visto un dato en especifico en el que me pueda guiar (al menos eso pienso). ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Tiene que ver con ésto ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/resistencia-puerta-triac-14100/index2.html


 Adivinando el circuito !


----------



## fofoadrian (Sep 11, 2014)

A decir verdad no, en si lo único que me importa es saber como poner una resistencia "correcta" en un optoacoplador, es que no tengo algo en que basarme para hacer calculos o algo por el estilo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

El optoacoplador tiene entrada y salida , de que lado vas a poner la resistencia ? Que optoacoplador ? Que tensión ?

Si no ponés el diagrama     

¿*Cómo subo* imágenes y *archivos*?


----------



## fofoadrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Es la primera resistencia, la que esta a la entrada del optoacoplador, adjuntare la imagen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

Ok , primero que no le podés meter alterna al led porque lo quemás , así que debería llevar un díodo 1N4007 en antiparalelo (en paralelo pero invertido).

Segundo vas a necesitar una enorme resistencia para bajar de 120V a 1,8V , 

R = V / I = (120 - 1,8) / 0,010 Amp = 118,2 / 0,010 = 11.800 Ohms = 12kΩ

Y esa resistencia disipará P = V² / R = (118,2 x 118,2) / 12 kΩ = 1,16 Watts

Hay que ponerle de 12kΩ por 3 o mejor 5 Watts


 Mejor poner un capacitor serie 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tronica.com/usercp.php&ref=&ss=2680j1210688j9


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2014)

Si vas a activar el MOSFET con la frecuencia de línea (50/60Hz) no le veo sentido al Totem pole.

Creo que esta es una buena oportunidad para que aclares con lujo de detalles que es lo que deseas hacer.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 12, 2014)

Yo calculo en base a una corriente de 15 mA para el led de entrada. De acuerdo al voltaje, hacé los calculos. Y luego hacé lo que quieras con lo demas. Pero seguí los consejos que te dan.


----------



## loudness (Jun 13, 2016)

Veo que este tema lleva 2 an~os sin tocarse pero aun asi me vais a permitir preguntar mis dudas antes de abrir un tema nuevo. 

DOSMETROS explico:

" Segundo vas a necesitar una enorme resistencia para bajar de 120V a 1,8V , 
 R = V / I = (120 - 1,8) / 0,010 Amp = 118,2 / 0,010 = 11.800 Ohms = 12kΩ"

 Sobre esta formula no entiendo de donde sale 1,8V y 0,010A. 
Salen del datasheet del optoacoplador?. 
Si es asi, al cambiar el componente estos valores van a cambiar, verdad?.

Agradezco su ayuda por adelantado.

Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2016)

loudness dijo:


> Veo que este tema lleva 2 an~os sin tocarse pero aun asi me vais a permitir preguntar mis dudas antes de abrir un tema nuevo.
> 
> DOSMETROS explico:
> 
> ...



*1.8V* es la caída de tensión sobre el LED del optoacoplador
*0,01A* es la corriene necesaria para activar correctamente el LED del optoacoplador.

Pueden salir del datasheet del optoacoplador o de experiencia personal.


----------



## loudness (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogonazo: gracias por la respuesta



Fogonazo dijo:


> Pueden salir del datasheet del optoacoplador o de experiencia personal.



Si es experiencia personal, entonces no puedo decir nada porque carezco de ella

Si es del datasheet, entonces estoy mas perdido que antes jejeje.... 

Buscando en el datasheet del 4n25 el forward voltage (caida de tension en el led?) recomendado es de 1.3 hasta 1.5V.

Por otra parte, mirando la primera tabla de la pagina 3, para 1.3V a 25grados (no se si esto tiene importancia) sale una tension de unos 100mA (0.1A) 

Alguien me puede explicar un poco mas sobre el calculo de esta resistencia?. Creo que no soy el unico que tiene problemas con los optoacopladores...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2016)

loudness dijo:


> . . . Buscando en el datasheet del 4n25 el forward voltage (caida de tension en el led?) recomendado es de 1.3 hasta 1.5V.


Valores que se encuentran muy cerca de 1,8V sugerido.
La diferencia entre estos es bastante irrelevante para el funcionamiento.


> Por otra parte, mirando la primera tabla de la pagina 3, para 1.3V a 25grados (no se si esto tiene importancia) sale una tension de unos 100mA (0.1A)


¿ Tensión de 100mA ?

Esa corriente sería el *máximo* que puede entregar el *transistor de salida*

El LED, admite un *máximo* de *60mA*

En ambos casos son valores "*Máximos*", sobrepasados estos valores existe una gran posibilidad de destruir el dispositivo


----------



## loudness (Jun 13, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Tensión de 100mA ?
> 
> Esa corriente sería el *máximo* que puede entregar el *transistor de salida*



Maximo de salida!!! Ahora lo entendi. Esta grafica no tiene nada que ver con el led de  entrada sino con el transistor de salida. 



Fogonazo dijo:


> El LED, admite un *máximo* de *60mA*



Lo del maximo lo entendi, pero entonces (por ultimo), cual seria el minimo para que
 el led brille?. Por la web he leido que el standard (no se que standard) serian unos 4mA.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2016)

loudness dijo:


> . . . cual seria el minimo para que
> el led brille?. Por la web he leido que el standard (no se que standard) serian unos 4mA.


Con 4mA sobre el LED, muy seguramente el optoacoplador funcione "Perfecto", pero por seguridad de operación y diferencias posibles de producto, se lo trabaja a algo mas de corriente, por ejemplo los 10mA que sugirió DosMetros


----------



## Scooter (Jun 13, 2016)

Un 4n32 funciona con una resistencia de 150k a 230V.
Comprobadisimo
Seguramente con 1mA funcione.


----------



## loudness (Jun 13, 2016)

Gracias por sus respuestas

Resumiendo:

1) Para calcular la resistencia de entrada de un optoacoplador, prima la experiencia por encima del datasheet...bueno, no solo los optoacopladores, creo que en la electronica en general verdad?.

2) La corriente minima que necesita el led para funcionar no viene generalmente escrita en el datasheet (hasta donde yo he leido). Lo que es cierto es que es realmente pequen~a: segun la experiencia de Scooter, con 1mA puede funcionar, incluso menos (0,7mA) segun esta web:

https://www.eeweb.com/blog/extreme_circuits/mains-voltage-detector

Eso si, para evitar fallos de funcionamiento, etc, se suele pensar en un valor mas alto, incluso unos 10mA como sugiere DosMetros, sin acercarse, ni de lejos, al maximo propuesto por el fabricante (60mA para la 4n25).

Me ha quedado mucho mas claro.

Eso si, lo de confiarse a la experiencia de los demas, sin tener un calculo, una formula o una base mas "solida" nunca me ha gustado. Claro, que no hay base mas solida que la experiencia, si ya lo entiendo, pero aun asi...

Seguire estudiando un poco mas sobre el tema. 

Gracias por su atencion


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 13, 2016)

loudness dijo:


> . . . sin acercarse, ni de lejos, al maximo propuesto por el fabricante (60mA para la 4n25). . . .



No es _*"El máximo propuesto por el fabricante"*_ sino el máximo que se puede aplicar sin reventar todo,


----------



## Scooter (Jun 14, 2016)

1 en general no
2 la mínima es cero, depende de con qué cargues el foro transistor será una u otra. Si solo lo cargas con una puerta lógica, seguramente funcione con medio mA. Si le pones algo que consuma más.... El que el 4N32 es darlington. No se si irá con uno simple. Además depende de que hagas y como cablees. Cuanto más subas la impedancia más ruidos tendrás, y eso depende de donde y como esté instalado.


----------



## miguelus (Jun 14, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

He estado revisando el montaje que aparece en el enlace del Post#16, es el siguiente...



He copiado únicamente la parte de salida...

¿No os parece muy rara la forma de activar el Transistor BC547?

Por lo que veo, cuando se sature el Transistor del CNY45, por Base > Emisor del BC547B circulará mucha corriente, y con toda seguridad lo destruirá... (Todo dependerá de Imáx de la Fuente de 30V)

Sal U2


----------



## loudness (Jun 14, 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas



Scooter dijo:


> 2 la mínima es cero, depende de con qué cargues el foro transistor será una u otra. Si solo lo cargas con una puerta lógica, seguramente funcione con medio mA. Si le pones algo que consuma más....



Vale, segun esto, la intensidad necesaria a la entrada depende de la necesaria a la salida, no es asi?. Entonces aqui habria que pensar en lo que le llaman el CTR (relacion  de If y Ic)?. 
Tendria que pensar que si necesito 200mA a la salida y calculo el opto con un CTR de 100 la entrada necesaria seria 2mA, me equivoco?.

Realmente, estoy pensando en un detector de cruce por zero, y la salida iria a un PIC16F asi que creo que no es necesario tanta tension de salida, por lo tanto la de entrada estoy pensando que con unos 5mA para un CNY65 iria mas que bien...


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2016)

Si, más o menos es eso.
La entrada de un pic le activas la r de pullup interna que es de 30k o así y eso da 0,16mA...
La mayoría de los optos que he probado esa relación va por 1 o 1,5 así que con 0,5mA irán . Si es optodarlington menos.
Hay que tener en cuenta que estamos jugando en la parte inicial de la curva y pueden fallar cosas.


----------



## loudness (Jun 15, 2016)

Gracias por las respuestas

Con vuestros consejos y lo que he leido por la web, he pensado mi circuito (os lo adjunto).

Lo que hace el circuito es enviar una senal a un PIC cuando entran 220VAC al opto. 

Para calcular la resistencia, he pensado  un voltaje de entrada de 1,6V (mirando el datasheet) y una intensidad de 10mA (para mirar un poco de margen). De esta manera y con la ley de Ohm:

220 - 1,6 / 0.010 = 21840 ohmios (redondeado a 22K)

Segun los calculos tiene que funcionar pero todavia no lo he probado asi que no puedo decir nada


----------



## Scooter (Jun 16, 2016)

Se te ha olvidado calcular la potencia que será de 2,2W... ese es el problema, de ahí el usar una de 150k y un 4N32

Cuando tenga un rato pillaré un PC 814 y le iré poniendo resistencias a ver hasta cuándo funciona. La idea es poner una de no más de ½W por el tamaño y el calor


----------



## loudness (May 27, 2018)

El tema lleva dos anos sin moverse pero voy a escribir aqui antes de iniciar uno nuevo.
Si me equivoco, corregirme por favor.

Como ya explique en la entrada #22 a la entrada del optoacoplador a AC220V he puesto una resistencia de 22K
para que pasen unos 10ma por el led y,como  bien me recordo Scooter, por esa resistencia caeran unos 2,2W de potencia.

Asi que en el circuito puse una resistencia de 3W y a pesar de funcionar sin problemas la resistencia se calienta bastante.

Ahora, mi pregunta es que si en vez de una resistencia de 22K pongo varias en serie ( por ejemplo 7 de 3.3K =23.1000ohm) la potencia se dividira entre 7 (2.2w/7=0.3w por cada resistencia?) y podria poner resistencias de 1/2W?

Esto de poner muchas resistencias en seria tendria algun problema?

Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## pandacba (May 27, 2018)

El problema es que todo eso ocupa mucho espacio.
Si el cálculo de potencia te Xwatts tenes que poner una R mínimo de 2Xwatts, si el lugar donde esta no tiene ventilación habra que poner más grande en potencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2018)

Podés poner una de 5 Watts


----------



## loudness (May 27, 2018)

Gracias por sus respuestas



pandacba dijo:


> El problema es que todo eso ocupa mucho espacio.



Me lo imaginaba jejeje. En principio solo me planteaba si es posible o no. 
Por los calculos si es viable pero queria saber si alguien lo ha realizado  o lo ha pensado antes.



pandacba dijo:


> Si el cálculo de potencia te Xwatts tenes que poner una R mínimo de 2Xwatts, si el lugar donde esta no tiene ventilación habra que poner más grande en potencia



Si es cierto que no tiene demasiada ventilacion... 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés poner una de 5 Watts



Me apunto el consejo. La falta de ventilacion es preocupante....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2018)

Ahora que vi tu circuito , bajá la resistencia a 1k 1/2 Watt y ponele en serie un capacitor de poliester de 0,22 uF (220 nF) por 600 V , éste deberá tener una resistencia de 500k o 1MOhm en paralelo para descargarse.

Algo así pero con el capacitor mas chico :


----------



## loudness (Jun 22, 2018)

Lo siento DOSMETROS se me habia pasado tu respuesta.

Al final cambie la resistencia de 3W por una de 5W y ademas de funcionar sin problema ya no se calienta. De momento el problema esta solucionado.

De todas maneras me apunto tu circuito para otra ocasion. 
Intentare estudiar primero el funcionamiento cuando tenga algo de tiempo (tiempo?? que es eso??)

Gracias por su atencion.


----------

